# What overdrive should I build for Heavy music



## dajones191 (Nov 17, 2021)

I recently got a Peavey Butcher (Jcm 800clone) and I feel that my tube screamer clone isn't pushing hard enough. What's some overdrive pedals I could build for really heavy down tuned (talking A standard) death metal.

Thanks


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 17, 2021)

Death metal? Dude, you NEEEED the promethium distortion. Can't go wrong with a Swedish chain saw!!!!

I've also got the Sanguine Distortion (Revv G4) which is pretty good on down tuned stuff. 

Surprisingly, I really liked the Guvernator (Marshall Guv'nor) when I breadboarded it and have the board on deck. It's a medium gain distortion and gave me some good Megadeth tones, but I don't see why it wouldn't stack great against a jcm800 clone to really push it. I mean, 2 Marshall tones on top of each other? Come on!


----------



## mdc (Nov 17, 2021)

I'd defintely look at the revv G3 and G4.


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 17, 2021)

Congrats on the Butcher! It is the old one right? I was debating getting one of those but ended up recently getting a JCM800 reissue myself. It sounds great, but the FX loop is broken so I had to take it in to get repaired and I only had a day to play it.

HM-2(promethium) into a JCM800 sounds fantastic if you are into that sound. Look up the band "Black Breath" they used JCM800s with an HM-2 and I always loved their tone. Of course, this is inspired by old-school Swedish Death Metal so if you aren't familiar with bands like Entombed and Dismember I would start there.

As suggested the Revv pedals would also be a solid choice for heavy stuff and are more versatile for general high gain stuff. I personally prefer the purple channel(Tyrian from PedalPCB), but that's just me.


----------



## spi (Nov 17, 2021)

Anyone compare the Revvs to the Friedmans?
I would like to have a heavy overdrive and would probably do one or the other.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 17, 2021)

What about The Sorcerer?


----------



## peccary (Nov 17, 2021)

mdc said:


> I'd defintely look at the revv G3 and G4.


I built the G4 for my metalhead friend and he loves it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2021)

I use a Naga Viper clone I made to give amps the extra oomph, the range knob is super handy for this.

(I tune to F# or G usually)


----------



## manfesto (Nov 17, 2021)

spi said:


> Anyone compare the Revvs to the Friedmans?
> I would like to have a heavy overdrive and would probably do one or the other.


The Tyrian/Sanguine are based on the Thermionic circuit. I like them a lot better, they seem more tastefully tuned (the Tyrian in particular for tight modern riffing, the Sanguine looser and more for-lack-of-a-better-description "old school" metal voicing) and the "aggression" switches do a lot on them (the Thermionic I didn't find nearly as versatile).

@PedalPCB is working on/has traced a red five-state distortion pedal that is based on the Tyrian/Sanguine circuit and, imho as an owner of the original, can cop both Tyrian and Sanguine tones depending on which mode you're in. It'll probably be worth waiting for imho


----------



## Dan M (Nov 17, 2021)

Can any of you guys comment on the Dwarven Hammer (Precision Drive) compared to the Tyrian/Sanguine?


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 18, 2021)

Dan M said:


> Can any of you guys comment on the Dwarven Hammer (Precision Drive) compared to the Tyrian/Sanguine?


Haven't built my Dwarven Hammer yet but I've looked at the schematics and the hammer is just a tubescreamer with extra adjustment, so they are two completely different things. Hammer is used more as a overdrive/mid hump boost into a high gain amp where tyrian/sanguine are more like amps in a box.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 18, 2021)

I downtuned for the first time ever two days ago because I was learning Into the Void by Black Sabbath.

I used my EQ pedal and my Paragon Mini and it roared.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 19, 2021)

Ooh, good point. I've also got the Sabbath Distortion and IMO should be the base of what a heavy distortion should sound like


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 19, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Ooh, good point. I've also got the Sabbath Distortion and IMO should be the base of what a heavy distortion should sound like



I'm excited about that build. Going to use a graphic of Randall Flagg for that one.


----------



## wintercept (Nov 19, 2021)

I would consider the isosceles or integral preamp, both based on the TC Integrated Preamp, with the former being the Fortin Grind/33. 

It sounds like you just need to push your amp harder, not necessarily add more clipping before the amp. These pedals have a lot of clean gain on tap and Bass/Treble controls for cleaning up mud and ice.


----------



## spi (Nov 19, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Ooh, good point. I've also got the Sabbath Distortion and IMO should be the base of what a heavy distortion should sound like


I've been eyeing the Dark Esbat, which looks similar in concept, but much different circuit.
​


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 19, 2021)

Here’s a sample of all my dirt playing “Into the Void” by Black Sabbath:


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 19, 2021)

wintercept said:


> I would consider the isosceles or integral preamp, both based on the TC Integrated Preamp, with the former being the Fortin Grind/33.
> 
> It sounds like you just need to push your amp harder, not necessarily add more clipping before the amp. These pedals have a lot of clean gain on tap and Bass/Treble controls for cleaning up mud and ice.


I have a TC/33/grind clone and a clean boost isn't enough assuming the amp is similar to an unmodded JCM800. I guess it depends on how much distortion you want, but it didn't do it for me with my JCM as far as metal tones go. My vote for the OP would be to build a Promethium and a Tryian so you have both options. Promethium is a 1 trick pony, but it is one of the best HM-2 clones out there and HM-2 + low tunings + JCM(butcher in his case) = winning chainsaw sound. The OP said he plays down tuned death metal and the Tyrian is much better suited for low tunings than most recommended pedals IMO if you want to keep it tight and mud-free with that low A, while also giving you enough gain on tap for the br00tal stuff.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 19, 2021)

dajones191 said:


> I recently got a Peavey Butcher (Jcm 800clone) and I feel that my tube screamer clone isn't pushing hard enough. What's some overdrive pedals I could build for really heavy down tuned (talking A standard) death metal.
> 
> Thanks


When I saw demelich a couple years ago, they were using boss DS-2s and it sounded great. A rat would be a good choice too. What are some bands that you're into @dajones191 ?


----------



## dajones191 (Nov 22, 2021)

Old school death like Morbid angel and "new" old school death like Blood Incantation.

I'll have to check out the ds-2


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 22, 2021)

dajones191 said:


> Old school death like Morbid angel and "new" old school death like Blood Incantation.
> 
> I'll have to check out the ds-2


Pretty sure trey azagthoth used a rat


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 22, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Pretty sure trey azagthoth used a rat


Can confirm


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 22, 2021)

And blood incarceration is straight 6505 I believe.


----------



## Stickman393 (Nov 22, 2021)

Not sure if anybody's got a DS-2 clone, but Aion has the DS-1.

Either makes for a good choice for slammin a jcm800.  Good platform to tweak too.


----------



## dajones191 (Nov 24, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> And blood incarceration is straight 6505 I believe.


Yeah they use 5150's. I just wanna see where I can can push my high gain channel. If I can't get enough out of it Ill just resort to a distortion pedal.


----------



## kylewetton (Dec 7, 2022)

manfesto said:


> @PedalPCB is working on/has traced a red five-state distortion pedal that is based on the Tyrian/Sanguine circuit and, imho as an owner of the original, can cop both Tyrian and Sanguine tones depending on which mode you're in. It'll probably be worth waiting for imho


Did this end up happening?


----------



## NickC (Dec 7, 2022)

dajones191 said:


> Old school death like Morbid angel and "new" old school death like Blood Incantation.
> 
> I'll have to check out the ds-2







check this


----------

